# What to treat internal parasites in dwarf puffer...



## Scholz

I'm sure that the little girl I have has internal parasites....

She has bassically stopped eating....

the male seems fine eats like a pig and is growing....

She should be eating more..... He tummy just isn't as full as it should be...

Anyone had any success with any medication?

Tank mates are cherries and amanio shrimp and nerite snails....

I can pull them all out...


----------



## Scholz

Anyone try Pazipro?


----------



## Morainy

Hi Scholz,

I have a bunch of different meds, including Prazipro, and they are yours if you want to try them. The main ingredient in Prazipro is also in Jungle Parasite, which I may also have. Just give me a call and I can let you know what I have.

Do you think that not eating is a sign of parasites?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

The active ingredient in Prazipro is praziquantel. It is highly effective against segmented worms (tapeworms) but will not work on round worms (nematodes). For round worms levamisole works well. What does the puffer's poop look like?


----------



## Guest

is the tummy sunken at any time ??? i have read on puffer forums that soaking their bloodworms in jungle parasite medicine is a good way to treat for internal parasites


----------



## darb

If she has stopped eating levamisole is your last resort since it does not need to be ingested. You can get it from Pat (mykiss) @ Canadian Aquatics or Aprils.

If it is eating you can use Panacur available at Kingsway Vets for $3 and soak the food in the Panacur.


----------



## Scholz

I've moved her to a hospital tank bare bottom with a sponge filter and a jungle tab disolved into the water.... If she doesn't eat in the next couple days ( I'm going to soak her food in the jungle tab too.... ) I'll move to the levamisole...

thanks guys....


----------



## ibenu

Flubendazole has been really good to me for treating discus...

Here's a link. I found it to be very gentle on fish as well shrimp and snails were fine..

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=979&highlight=flubendazole

Lisa


----------



## darb

I am pretty sure that the food needs to be soaked in the Jungle Tabs and ingested. I can't recall what the active ingredients are but I don't think that it crosses the gills.


----------



## Blackbar

Prazipro has worked well for me for parasites. No need to be ingested.


----------



## marcincan

I have used Sea Chem's Paraguard on my clown loaches with great sucess...


----------



## Morainy

I have some Sea Chem Paraguard it you'd like to borrow it. It seems very mild, probably wouldn't hurt your puffer. But I'm not sure what it's supposed to treat, you'd have to look that up.



marcincan said:


> I have used Sea Chem's Paraguard on my clown loaches with great sucess...


----------



## Scholz

I'm going to have to go pickup some levamisole from aprils tomorrow.... As any fish that doesn't eat live white worms has something very wrong with it. And she has competely stopped eating.... Last ditch effort to help her.... 

I take it the Levamisole doesn't need to be injested to be effective...


----------



## Scholz

After a couple days of levamisole i've switched to prazipro today..... tonight she ate.... only a little but she ate.... now to try and get some medication inside her.


----------



## Scholz

She is eating again and seems to be ok.... I changed her water every two days and dosed her jungle tabs for a couple days.... then prazipro for a couple.... and leavmisole for a couple days... Might have went over board with the meds but she is eating and doing fine. I'd say she's back to her oldself.


----------



## Morainy

Oh my gosh, that isgreat news Scholz!


----------

